# help!



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Mechanical room at a Red Lobster


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

What I ended up doing


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Is any of that insulation on those pipes asbestos?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

No,
just fiberglass with an almost clothlike jacket.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

what a mess


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

nice job!:thumbsup: did you leave your level in the truck? :whistling2:


:laughing::laughing:







paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea, next his glasses, im assuming here.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i'm just messin' around. 









paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Me too, hell, its just a mechanical room. At red lobster too.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Strawberry daquiries trippled up is all I get at Red Lobster. I like the candy sugar they put on the rim.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

thats cute^ haha


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

you tell me if i'm right or wrong, but do the valves on the hot side meet code, here in chicago they wouldn't.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Hate to tell ya, that's in Cook County. Every Red Lobster so far has valves on the hot and cold.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I think all you did was take the insolation off those pipes.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LoKo498 (Jan 20, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Me too, hell, its just a mechanical room. At red lobster too.


Is that the way you really think, "its just a mechanical room"? :no: Are all you jobs dont that crappy & not level? No wonder you probablly dont get any referals. Take pride in your work like I do, When I put my sticker on that water heater I put in looking nice & clean, level & clean sodder joints, I know someone looking at that will say, WOW, he did a really nice clean job & will think twice on who to call.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi. I join forums just to bash people.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

marlin said:


> hi. I Join Forums Just To Bash People.


 



Hahahaha


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Good job on the balancing act, the previous picture looked like it was working forever, what triggered the service call?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

LoKo498 said:


> Is that the way you really think, "its just a mechanical room"? :no: Are all you jobs dont that crappy & not level? No wonder you probablly dont get any referals. Take pride in your work like I do, When I put my sticker on that water heater I put in looking nice & clean, level & clean sodder joints, I know someone looking at that will say, WOW, he did a really nice clean job & will think twice on who to call.


:thumbsup: easy big guy


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Boy Loko you are quite the e-tough guy. I try to type stuff I would say if we are all standing in a room together. Jeff did a good job with what he was given. All the newly installed stuff looked ok to me. 

Say it isn't perfectly level.Which it looks like it is. Who am I to call a guy out? Please post some pics of your work. That way I can print them off and put em in the shrine I will build to you. Just kidding......


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Hate to tell ya, that's in Cook County. Every Red Lobster so far has valves on the hot and cold.


 
There's nothing in the code that says there can't be H and C valves. Just have your expansion tank and t and P valve. 

Some places can't be without water. I have built a few bypasses with valves at the WH on H and C.


----------



## LoKo498 (Jan 20, 2009)

Why wouldnt I say that if we are all standing in a room together, maybe someday I will get to meet some of you guys in person.
When I get a chance I will post some pics of my work.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

LoKo498 said:


> Why wouldnt I say that if we are all standing in a room together, maybe someday I will get to meet some of you guys in person.
> When I get a chance I will post some pics of my work.


 You may have taken some of this thread out of context. Either way, you are coming off a bit hostile, which is why some of us have responded the way we have. I'm only really speaking for myself, but this is the feeling I'm getting. Everyone on this forum wants to do the very best job they can do, or they won't make it long here. That being said I'm taking the Red Lobster comment for what I think it was meant to be,:laughing:. I'll be looking forward to your pics...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Everything was plumbed and square except for two pipes that I did a crowfly on. If you notice those, two pipes parallel each other. This work was done in about zero degree weather with the door open and a water softener right next to the heaters. It was an extremely difficult job, done on an overnight, and I thought I did pretty good considering. The original service call was triggered because the water heaters were piped in parallel, but not mirrored, so one heater did all the work and the hot water wasn't being pulled through the other tank.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*hey LoKo498*

Are you the same the chimp who was spouting off on the ridgid site about there only being 3 grades of copper tube? If so, you got a alligator mouth and a hummingbird stinkstar, to rip on my work and say I don't get referals. You and your many weeks of experience haven't earned that right yet.


----------



## Plumboob (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice clean joints, i'm picky about that. Those 2 lines running at an angle are kinda retro looking...almost looks cool. Carefull or artsy folks will start hunting you down to do custom retro piping, LOLZ.


----------



## LoKo498 (Jan 20, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Are you the same the chimp who was spouting off on the ridgid site about there only being 3 grades of copper tube? If so, you got a alligator mouth and a hummingbird stinkstar, to rip on my work and say I don't get referals. You and your many weeks of experience haven't earned that right yet.


 

"








*Copper Type K, L and M difference question.* 
I had a discussion earlier today about the copper pipe types & would like to hear what the differences are between the K, L & M copper pipes & what they are used for. I believe those are the only 3 types."
Yes you are correct jjbex, those are the 3 types of copper PIPE we spoke about in the shop. I never did say that there was ONLY 3 grads of copper TUBE, we were talking about PIPE again not TUBE.
For anyone who wants to see that post... http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22812&highlight=copper+pipe


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

LoKo498 said:


> "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're still wrong super genius, there is a grade DWV copper pipe.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm just saying don't knock my work when you have all of 5 or 6 weeks in the trade. I thought I did a pretty stellar job considering the working conditions. Put up some of your work pictures and compare them to mine. If you do neater work than me, I will acknowledge it. I ain't the best, but I try to be. When I walk into 30 year old mechanical rooms that have been done and redone, I can't always make a silk purse out of a sow's ear. But it's a hell of a lot better when I walk out. We were up on a lift yesterday in a breezeway, wind howling and us freezin' our nuts off. My partner was loosing feeling in his fingers and he still fired up the torch, leaned over the railing, with it cutting into his stomach, to heat up the backside of a 1.5" joint so he could flick the boogers off. Even the insulators would not be able to see it, he couldn't see it, but felt it as he was wiping the joint. So, don't think I don't take pride in my work.


----------

